# Pensacola Pier Fishing Report 6-14-2014



## Anydayfishingisagoodday (Mar 23, 2014)

Plenty of Fish on the Pensacola Pier. Spade fish and red fish close to shore. The Reds were hanging out underneath the pier in shallow water. SHeeps head all up and down the pier. Plenty of bait in the water elsie (sp?, hard tails, and a few cigar minnows were caught. I was only out there from 6-8 and I did not see a lot of Kings caught. A few spanish were caught, and northern mackeral. Dolphins definitely keep some of the bigger fish away I think!


----------



## Gulflady (Jun 19, 2010)

Thanks for the report


----------

